# مجموعة من العاب الاطفال المميزة ،المساعدة على التفكير ، وآمنة ، وقوية مصنوعة من الخشب



## مسوقة26 (17 يناير 2012)

" لودي للالعاب "






 
(تصميم بحر الفوتوشوب)​
مجموعة من العاب الاطفال المميزة ،المساعدة على التفكير ، وآمنة ، وقوية مصنوعة من الخشب افضل من العاب البلاستيك التي لا تدوم طويلاً.​


>> "تم اضافه المزيد من الألعاب" <<


_اولاً_ الالعاب الخشبية​












​
اللعبة الاولى
( الاحجام الثلاثية )



>



>







​
الاحجام الثلاثية ( +1 ):"55 ريال"
لعبة ثلاثية جميلة للاطفال لتعليمهم ادخال الاشكال المختلفه في ثلاثه أعمدة.








اللعبة الثانية
( التحدي الأكبر )








​البرج الملون ( +7 ):"30 ريال"
لعبة تلعب من لاعبين، فكرة اللعبة تلعب بالنرد واللون الذي يظهر للاعب يحرك القطعه من نفس اللون من البرج، والاعب الذي يسقط البرج يكون خاسر.​


اللعبة الثالثة
( السيارة فك وتركيب )




​



سياره فك وتركيب ( +2 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة تعلم الطفل كيف يفك السيارة ومستلزماتها وكيف ان يعيد تركيبها، لعبة بسيطة تناسب الاطفال من سن سنتين.​



اللعبة الرابعة
( السيارة كبري )






​
كبري السيارات ( +2 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة جميلة مشوقه، يوجد بها 4 سيارات يضع الطفل السيارة في الاعلى ويرى كيف تنزل الى الاسفل بعد المرور بالكباري وكيف تتقلب وتسير بسرعه متوازنه​




اللعبة الخامسة
( العداد الكبير )














​
العداد ( +5 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة العداد الكبيرة تعلم الطفل كيف يحسب ويعد، ومرفق بها ارقام ليضعها في الاعلى مع الضرب والقسمه والجمع وعليها يخرج الناتج من العداد، والجهة الاخرى من العداد ساعه خشبية ثابته جميلة.​





اللعبة السادسة
( عدة النجار )






​
عدة النجار ( +3 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة المهندس فك وتركيب تعلم الطفل كيف يواجه العقبات من التصليحات بالاعتماد على نفسه.​





اللعبة السابعة
( المكعب المغناطيسي )








​
المكعب المغناطيسي ( +2 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة مكعبة بها فتحات هندسيه وقطع خشبية بأشكال هندسيه يدخلها الطفل كل شكل في الفتحة المناسبه.تعلمه مهارة تمييز القطع ووضعها في المكان المناسب. تبدأ من عمر سنتين.​



اللعبة الثامنة
( اشكال هندسية (فراشه) )






​

اشكال هندسية فراشة ( +2 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة جميلة بشكل فراشه بقطع خشبية مميزة وايضاً عامودين مقفلين بداخلهما قطع خشبية وفي اطرافهما عقبات ببروز بحيث تعلم الطفل كيف يحرك القطعة الخشبية لتناسب البروز ليتجاوز المكان.
لعبة تعلم الطفل الاصرار والتحدي مع النفس، تناسب الطفل من سن سنتان.​



اللعبة التاسعة
( صيد الضفادع )






​

صيد الضفادع ( +4 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة مشوقه، لاصطياد الضفادع على لوح خشبي وضفادع خشبية، بعصا يصطاد الطفل.
لعبة ظريفة تعلم الطفل كيفيه الصيد والدقه في رفع العصا ورفعها.​

اللعبة العاشرة
( عربة الفراشة )








​
عربة الفراشة ( +1 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة جميلة تجمع بين لعبة سحب بخيط وايضاً مكعبات صغيرة بها تحرك بداخلها بشكل متعرج.
تناسب الاطفال من عمر سنة تقريباً.​


اللعبة الحادية عشر
( عربة السلحفاة )




​




عربه السلحفاة ( +1 ):"45 ريال"
لعبة جميلة مشابهه للعبة عربة الفراشه ولكن اصغر حجماً بقليل, تجمع بين لعبة سحب بخيط وايضاً مكعبات صغيرة بها تحرك بداخلها بشكل متعرج.
تناسب الاطفال من عمر سنة تقريباً.​


اللعبة الثانية عشر
( مكعبات الاشكال الخماسية )







​
مكعبات الاشكال الخماسية ( +2 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة جميلة جداً، تتكون من خمسة مكعبات وايضاً قطع خشبية هندسية، بالإمكان اللعب مع تعلم الارقام وكيفيه تركيب المكعبات فوق بعضها،وايضاً كيفيه وضع القطع الهندسية في اماكنها،
لعبةجميلة تناسب من عمر سنتين .​


_ثانياً_ العاب الذكاء



اللعبة الاولى

( القلعة )






​
القلعة ( +5 ):"65 ريال"
هي لعبة ذكاء، ونلاحظ بالصورة كتيب به سؤال على شكل نموذج واجهة قلعة، والمطلوب من اللاعب ان يركب القلعة كما هو موجود بالسؤال.
جداً اللعبة شيقة وجميلة وفي نفس الوقت تنشط وتحرك العقل.










​
اللعبة الثانية
( بنتاجو )






​

بنتاجو ( +7 ):"55 ريال"
هي لعبة بين اثنين كل لاعب له لون معين اللاعب الذي يبدأ يلعب يضع الكرة ويحرك المربع بحركة واحده (90 درجه) بأحدى الجهات، واللاعب الذي يحصل على خمس كرات على صف واحد هو اللاعب الفائز.
لعبة جميلة. تشعل المنافسه وتشغيل المخ باقصى درجه للتغلب على الخصم.​











​اللعبة الثالثة
( المنقذ )






​
المنقذ ( +7 ): "50 ريال"
لعبة ذكاء. تعتمد على محاولة اللاعب بقاربه الوصول بجانب الغريق بتحريك قاربه والقوارب الاخرى التي حوله.
لعبة جميلة حماسية لمعرفه كيف التصرف بتشغيل حواس المخ.​


اللعبة الرابعة
( الفيروس )






​
الفيروس ( +7 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة جميلة. تأتي مجموعة من الاسئلة التي توضع على سطح اللعبة. واللاعب يأخذ اللون الاحمر وكيف يستطيع ان يتجاوز من حولة بالتحريك ليصل الى النهاية.
لعبة جميلة. تعلم الصبر والحكمة والتريث لحل الامور.​


اللعبة الخامسة
( السواق الذكي )






​
السواق الذكي ( +6 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة جميلة. تأتي مجموعة من الاسئلة التي توضع على سطح اللعبة. واللاعب يأخذ سيارة وبدوره كيف يستطيع ان يخرج من زحمة السير بتحريك السيارات التي حولة.

لعبة جميلة. تجعلك تعيش جو زحمة السير وكيفية التخلص منه​


اللعبة السادسة
( القطار والطرق )




​



القطار والطرق ( +7 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة جميلة. تأتي مجموعة من الاسئلة التي تعطى اللاعب ليلتزم بها مثل أ.ب.ث. واللاعب يمشي بالقطار باتجاه الحروف التي اعطيت له بتحريك خط سيره ليناسب كيف يستطيع الوصول.​



احدث الالعاب



اللعبة الاولى
( الاشكال الاسطوانية )






​
الاشكال الاسطوانية ( +2 ):"50 ريال"
لعبة اسطوانية الشكل بها فتحات هندسيه وقطع خشبية بأشكال هندسيه يدخلها الطفل كل شكل في الفتحة المناسبه.تعلمه مهارة تمييز القطع ووضعها في المكان المناسب ، وايضاً تمييز الالوان. تبدأ من عمر سنتين.​



اللعبة الثانية
( دائرة الاشكال الهندسية )





​



دائرة الاشكال الصغيرة ( +3 ):"40 ريال"
لعبة جميلة ممتعة للصغار.
تتكون من اعمده بها اشكال خشبية بها براعم ويحاول الطفل اخراج الاشكال بعد تفكير كيف يخرجها من العامود وفي المنتصف عامود به مكعبات صغيره بها حروف.​




اللعبة الثالثة
( عربة الاشكال الهندسية )








​عربة الاشكال الهندسية ( +2 ):"50 ريال"

لعبة جميلة، عربة تجر بخيط وبها العديد من الاشكال الهندسية يستطع الطفل ان يلعب بها، اعمدة في اللعبة تدخل بها الاشكال الهندسية او تكوين اشكال جميلة في خارج اللعبة.



اللعبة الرابعة

( اواردس )






​
اورادس ( +7 ):"55 ريال"
لعبة شيقة ممتعة.تنمي الذكاء والرغبة بالانتصار.
طريقتها من لاعبين كل لاعب يختار لون ومن ثم يصف الكور الخاصه به وبعد الانتهاء يستطيع اللاعب ان يدفع كرة منافسه اذا كانت كرة او كرتين يدفعها الى الخارج ولكن ثلاث كرات لا يستطيع دفعها.
والفائز من يخرج جميع كرات منافسه.​









(تصميم بحر الفوتوشوب)​

داخل الرياض:
الطلب من لعبة الى 4 العاب التوصيل بـ 20 ريال
الطلب من 5 العاب الى 9 العاب التوصيل بـ 10 ريال
الطلب من 10 العاب واكثر التوصيل مجاناً

خارج الرياض:
عن طريق احد شركات الشحن المرغوبة المتوفرة بالرياض.
تحول قيمة الالعاب المطلوبة، وبعدها تشحن.

للطلب ارجو ارسال رساله خاصة او
الاتصال على رقم/
0595992323​


وهذه بعض أراء بعض من تعامل مع لودي للألعــــــــــــاب
http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread596257.html​






__________________

( العاب خشبية متميزة بأسعار واااو )
لودي للألعاب "العاب خشبية وتعليمية"
حياكم الله بمتجريظ…طھط¬ط± only
0595992323​


----------

